# Fantasy Meeples instead of miniatures?



## darjr

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coe/fantasy-gaming-figures

Just saw this and was intrigued. I've never thought of using meeples instead of miniatures.

Wasn't there someone else offering something similar?

Saw the story about them at the http://www.purplepawn.com/2013/05/fantasy-gaming-figures/


----------



## Nytmare

darjr said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coe/fantasy-gaming-figures
> 
> Just saw this and was intrigued. I've never thought of using meeples instead of miniatures.
> 
> Wasn't there someone else offering something similar?
> 
> Saw the story about them at the http://www.purplepawn.com/2013/05/fantasy-gaming-figures/




Relax, over at BGG, was making custom meeples for Lords of Waterdeep.  http://boardgamegeek.com/thread/807557/custom-meeples-updated  Is that what you were thinking of?


----------



## darjr

Thanks for the link! I think there is also a niche for these in gaming with younger gamers.

I hope his kickstarter funds.


----------



## Nytmare

For future reference, and just in case anyone else misreads that post, "Relax" is the name of the guy at Board Game Geek who was making the meeples, not what I was telling Darjr to do.


----------



## darjr

However, I could probably due for some. 

Looks like the kickstarter is taking off.


----------

